# Weight Management Diagnosis



## mike0103 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am looking for a V code for weight management.  What are you guys using?  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## knic8867 (Jan 27, 2008)

Try Dietary Surveilence or Dietary Counseling.
Karen N. CPC
Indiana


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 30, 2008)

Try code V65.3


----------

